# CSO Principal Horn Dale Clevenger retiring after 47 years



## Cavaradossi

A French horn legend to be sure, but I must admit that in the past few years concert-goers have gotten the occasional reminder that he was indeed human. Best wishes Mr. Clevenger.

http://www.chicagotribune.com/entertainment/chi-dave-clevenger-cso-20130219,0,1991456.column


----------



## Lunasong

Very cool that he is joining the faculty at IU. What a great horn studio they have.


----------



## superhorn

He may have faltered at times toward the ond of his illustrious career with the CSO, but he will always be remembered as one of the greatest horn players of all time . He will be missed , and let's hope a worthy successor will be found soon . Will it be someone from another top or mid-level orchestra or a talented young whippersnapper ?
The audition process is without a doubt the most traumatic experience any musician can ever have . I know, because I've been through it . I've auditioned unsuccessfully for the New York Philharmonic, Washinton National, New Jersey and other orchestras . It's not an experience for the faint-hearted .


----------

